
Ela Programming Language - Immortalin
http://elalang.net/
======
dragonwriter
Interesting -- a .NET dynamic functional language with lots of inspiration
from Haskell, but strict-by-default with explicit (but succinct) laziness,
like Alice ML.

------
webmaven
Too bad it is Windows-only.

~~~
jcrubino
"Ela runs on .NET and Mono and supports Windows, Linux, Mac OS and many other
environments"

[http://elalang.net/about.aspx](http://elalang.net/about.aspx)

~~~
dragonwriter
The language, etc., is .NET 2.0+/Mono 2.6+ and doesn't require Windows, but
the IDE is .NET 4.0+, Windows-only (per the readme on the Ela Platform 2014.1
download).

~~~
progman
> .NET 2.0+/Mono 2.6+ ... but the IDE is .NET 4.0+

This is a perfect example why the naysayers were right when the Linux
community talked about accepting Mono as default into the Linux mainstream.
Fortunately Mono was rejected and remained as an option.

~~~
dragonwriter
Then again,
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8595905](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8595905)

~~~
progman
Let's talk about that in 2016.

